# mycyo



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi, I was on a past thread and came upon using mycryo for tiramisu which I was just thinking of the other day, in that thread someone gave a recipe for a strawberry tart filling , now i was wondering if this product (mycryo)would be good as a stabalizer for mousse type fruit fillings for wedding cakes ,would it hold up at room temp. and if so how long and can it be freezeable and how stable is it when cutting. Has any one used this product enough to know. I have some for my fountain "just in case" so it's sitting here and i know it can be used as a sub for gelatine but i have no idea where to begin. any thoughts or suggestions?
trulys


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

thats a very interesting question... i'd like to know aswell!


----------



## themurrmaid (Aug 25, 2006)

Callebaut is happy to tell you how to use their product so you can love it and buy more. Just Google "mycryo" and click on the Callebaut logo. Clicking on the Cacao Barry logo gets you the site in French, if that's your preference.


----------



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

thanx Murrmaid i'll look into that. But have you ever tried it and did you like it?
Also, where did you get that yummy looking avitar?


----------



## themurrmaid (Aug 25, 2006)

I've only used it for quick tempering and some design work. I have trouble with the idea of a mousse with fat,, rather than gelatin giving it structure/stability. It seems like it would have a disturbing mouthfeel.

It would be a nice alternative to agar agar when one is looking for something to replace gelatin in desserts for vegetarians.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

oh hey, i was just wondering about this "quick tempering" thing. explain?


----------



## themurrmaid (Aug 25, 2006)

If you really want to give this a whirl, I'd check the Cocoa Barry website for instructions first in case I'm remembering it wrong.

Mycryo is, essentially and wonderfully, perfectly cystallized cocoa butter. These perfect crystals can round up all of the non-perfect crystals in your chocolate and get them in line - that is, tempered. To do this, you melt the chocolate, but not crazy melt it. That is, take dark chocolate just to 45C, not over. Add to the melted chocolate 3% mycryo and stir. Tah dah! Your chocolate is tempered. No, really, it is.

The downside of this is that it's best to melt and temper only the precise amount of chocolate you need because once the chocolate has hardened you cannot repeat this procedure. I presume you could melt and re-temper the chocolate using one of the more traditional methods, but it might be a little tricky due to the extra cocoa butter.

The other downside is that the stuff is pricey.


----------

